# VK - Now Stocking KENDO VAPE COTTON - GOLD EDITION



## Gizmo (7/3/16)

Absolutely zero cotton taste. 100% unbleached & unprocessed Japan organic cotton. Well known for its heat resistant property. Vapers will be able to switch e-juice easily. And longer lasting! Sure, it's another wicking material. But it's pretty damn good... wicks like a "Scottish Roll", without needing to actually make a Scottish Roll

*PRODUCT FEATURES*​
100% Japanese Organic Cotton​
Unbleached​
Tasteless​
Heat-Resistant​
Better Absorption​
Longer Lasting​
Pesticide Free​
Low Flavour Retention​
Ready to use, no boiling needed​
- See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/kendo-vape-cotton-gold-edition.html#sthash.sjIhvZjg.dpuf
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/3/16)

The best cotton Iv used to date

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

